# Facebook History of the World



## oliver_twisted (Dec 9, 2011)

Facebook History of the World

If Facebook had existed during the Big Bang, Ancient Rome, World War II, and the rest of Earth's major historical events.

Η ιστορία της ανθρωπότητας σε ένα wall!


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 9, 2011)

My name is Alexander, King of Kings, look on my work ye mighty and shut the f___ up :-D


----------



## nickel (Dec 9, 2011)

Δυο τρία πρώτα λόγια:

1. Με κατέστρεψες! Είμαι ακόμα στον Ιούλιο Καίσαρα. Μάλλον θα πρέπει να το κάνω με δόσεις.
2. Είναι αξιόλογη δουλειά και είμαι σίγουρος ότι πολλά παιδιά (και αρκετά μεγάλα παιδιά) θα φωτιστούν.
3. Μου άρεσε ο τρόπος που έκανε γαργάρα το missing link.

Άσχετο: Κάθε φορά που αντιλαμβάνομαι τα τεράστια κενά που έχουν τα παιδιά σήμερα για τη μεταπολεμική ιστορία του τόπου μας και του κόσμου (αν και είναι πιθανό να ξέρουν σε ποια πλαγιά ήταν παραταγμένη η κάθε δύναμη στη μάχη του Πέτα και του Ξεπέτα), θέλω να δείρω όλους τους υπουργούς παιδείας, για να μην πω τίποτα για τους καθηγητές ιστορίας στα σχολεία.


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 9, 2011)

No one expects the Spanish Inquisition!


----------



## daeman (Dec 9, 2011)

dharvatis said:


> No one expects the Spanish Inquisition!



According to Mel Brooks in his _History of the World (part I)_, Torquemada is on in a few minutes. 
You will be notified by our auto-da-fé-matic red hot poking system.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 10, 2011)

nickel said:


> [...]
> 
> 1. Με κατέστρεψες! Είμαι ακόμα στον Ιούλιο Καίσαρα. Μάλλον θα πρέπει να το κάνω με δόσεις.[...]



Πρέπει να βάλουμε προειδοποίηση ότι απαιτεί πολλές διαθέσιμες ιντερνετοώρες!


----------



## Rogerios (Dec 10, 2011)

Ωραίο είναι! Μερσί, Όλι! :)

Βέβαια κάποια μικρολαθάκια δεν τα αποφεύγει (ο Αλέξανδρος κλείνει τον λογαριασμό του το -325, δυο χρόνια νωρίτερα απ' ό,τι πρέπει). Κυρίως, ένα τέτοιο εγχείρημα, ως εκ της φύσεώς του, μεταφέρει αντιλήψεις και κριτήρια της σύγχρονης εποχής. Αυτό είναι ένα προβληματάκι. Αλλά αν πρόκειται να δώσει ερεθίσματα σε νεαρό κόσμο που υπό άλλες συνθήκες δεν θα έψαχνε το θέμα με τίποτε, τότε το τίμημα είναι λογικό.

Για περισσότερα, μετά από κάποιες ιντερνετοώρες (προς το παρόν, κάτι πρέπει να γράψουμε και για το κακόμοιρο το ιστολόγιο).


----------



## nickel (Dec 10, 2011)

Rogerios said:


> Για περισσότερα, μετά από κάποιες ιντερνετοώρες (προς το παρόν, κάτι πρέπει να γράψουμε και για το κακόμοιρο το ιστολόγιο).


Μας έχετε αγχώσει όλοι με τα χορταστικά σας. Ούτε να διαβάσουμε προλαβαίνουμε πια, ούτε να γράψουμε, ούτε να θυμηθούμε εκείνη τη μαγική λέξη της Ανατολής, το ραχάτι!


----------

